# Second hand book shop - Sell/Exchange Books



## Merrion (22 Mar 2006)

Hi All,

I have some books that I am looking to sell/exchange to a second hand book shop. Can you recommend book shops in the Dublin South area that do this? Thanks


----------



## Lorz (22 Mar 2006)

If they are school or college books you could check out this link.....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Upstihaggity (22 Mar 2006)

Theres a bookshop beside Foxs on College Green that buy second hand books.... 
I know Chapters on Abbey Street do too...but thats northside..


----------



## bogwarrior (22 Mar 2006)

You're probably better off trying to exchange them, second-hand bookshops tend to pay very little for books, but will be fair enough if you want to do an exchange.  There's at least one secondhand bookstore on Camden St and there's a good one in Rathmines village too - don't know the names though, sorry.


----------



## ajapale (22 Mar 2006)

Why not release all those books into the wild with bookcrossings.com?

Alternatively I know many local libraries operate a book exchange bin.


----------



## delgirl (22 Mar 2006)

Readers Bookshop in Dun Laoghaire take and sell second hand books.  You should give them a call though before you bring the books as sometimes they're inundated and aren't taking any in for a while.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Mar 2006)

Taney Bookstore in Dundrum - behind AIB - will give credit or reduced cash amount


----------

